# Homemade Oak Chips



## cbwenger (Jun 23, 2005)

i have a question, i am in the process of making a 4 ft by 4 ft wine rack, (pictures will come later when its finished... i'm making it out of oak from my Grandfathers woodland, and after shaving down the boards, I had lots of oak chips left over.... the question is, Can I use these chips in winemaking, or must I sterilize them (don't know how to do that), or cannot i not use them at all ???


----------



## greenbean (Jun 23, 2005)

Sure you can use them.The only thing is toasting can be alittle tricky. Wrap them in aluminum foil and put them in an oven (toaster oven will work too). Then toast them however dark you want them. Just remember don't open the foil until they are cool. The extra air will make them start burning and ruin them. The oak you buy is white oak heartwood. Although post oak has a coconut smell to it and I have wondered if it would carry over to the wine. Hmm! I just might have to try it.





Chris


----------



## Hippie (Jun 23, 2005)

As long as the wood has not been treated or otherwise does not have anything on or in it, go ahead and experiment. I would weigh and package in 1 ounce portions, just to know what you have and how much you are using. The wood should be completely dry. Put it in a small amount of water on the stove and bring it to boiling for a few secondsbefore using. Add water and all to the must. Remember, chips will impart their flavor faster than cubes, so I would start with 1 ounce per 3 gallons of must and adjust to your taste. Maybe use it in the primary fermentor only at first, then if you like it, add some to the carboy. Make sense?


----------



## cbwenger (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks a lot... good point country, i need to find out if it was treated first... Chris, if I throw it in the over, about how long and what temp would you recommend???


----------



## Hippie (Jun 24, 2005)

The wood does not have to be toasted, but you can toast it if you want.


----------



## greenbean (Jun 26, 2005)

Let your nose tell you. The darker it gets the more burnt it will smell. Oven temps and time vary greatly from on geographic region to another so it is sort of trial and error thing.





Chris


----------

